# Animals legal to keep?



## Nìmwey (Feb 1, 2012)

One of my reasons for wanting to live in a different country is the laws we have here, that I'm unlikely to be able to change.

So I know all countries have their bad and ugly sides, I know all that, I am prepared to learn any native language if I'm to live in a country for the rest of my life (I'm only in my 20s), but before I delve any deeper into any country, this is the one question I need answered: What animals are legal to keep?

I have tried very hard, several times, but since I don't already speak the language (I've tried this with Portugal, Spain, Italy, Croatia, France and many other countries, outside of Europe as well, and I can obviously not learn all those languages just to search for one thing) it gets hard, when all I have is Google translate.

So if you don't already know the answer, but you speak the language, could you please take a little of your time to find this out? I would be very, very happy if you did. The information should be on some agricultural ministry or something like that.

I want to know about birds of prey, lemurs (primitive primates), bats/flying foxes, large carnivores like hyenas, wolves/wolfdogs, and big cats, "exotic livestock" like camels (even though they are as domesticated as horses and cattle, they are regulated in some countries), and also if there is anything on (non-venomous) snakes and crocodilians, that would be interesting.

I mean to start a parrot/bird sanctuary, and also to keep other exotics for educating the public, as a private center. This is what I want my life to be, but most of these animals are strictly illegal in Sweden.

I don't need anyone's preaching about what they think of private ownership of exotics, just an answer to my question, thank you kindly.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try EU Legislation, personally would not think that Portugal would be a country to consider a venture like this far too many permissions and licences would be reguired at all levels, just an example you cannot keep ferrets as pets and reguire a hunting licence


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> ...............................just an example you cannot keep ferrets as pets and reguire a hunting licence


I did not know that and yet they do not licence dogs.



Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

And you need to write an exam in Portuguese or sit the exam in another EU country (usually in their language) to get that hunting licence. 

I took a quick squiz at the link below and get the impression that laws are similar throughout the EU so whatever hurdles you have to jump in Sweden, you'll probably have to jump similar ones elsewhere in the EU..... especially with regard to the dangerous animals such as big cats etc.

http://eurogroupforanimals.org/files/policies/downloads/66/reportzoos1208.pdf


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Robc officially all dogs & cats should be registered yearly at your Junta few do, hunting dogs reguire a different licence


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Robc officially all dogs & cats should be registered yearly at your Junta few do, hunting dogs reguire a different licence


I shudder to think how much paper would be involved in registering a Hyena :noidea:

Rob


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

German friends of ours arrived with two dogs and wanted to be legal in everything they did. They went to the local Freguesia to buy dog licences. The clerk was totally bemused, rummaged around in his desk drawer, came up with two tatty pieces of paper that were licences and numbered them 1 and 2. Shows how many Portuguese comply.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy

We took our dog to the vet in FdV (near the courthouse) and they did all the registration for us online and if I remember correctly, at no charge.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Our Junta fees are
Dogs A,B,E 5.50
Guide dogs free
Cats 5.50
Dogs on dangerous and potentially dangerous list 11.00 & 13.00


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Laws here are also applied against keeping certain animals: This is not an official site but the decretos-lei numbers are there.

Verificar t?pico - Esp?cies de r?pteis com deten??o proibida em Portugal

Recently in the news somebody got a fine of many thousands for keeping a rare bird (he had it for many years)

Email this people http://www.icn.pt/ they are the ones in command of these matters


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Nìmwey said:


> One of my reasons for wanting to live in a different country...


England probably best for this, but I would choose Germany. You need a transparent licensing system and enough people with spare money to make a wild animal business work. I would choose Germany for lower cost of land and general country living.

Portugal would be a massive disaster. No way.


----------



## Nìmwey (Feb 1, 2012)

If even ferrets are banned, that says enough.
Thanks to everyone, Portugal is off the list.


----------

